# Le mail qui ne veut pas se supprimer!



## infinitesea (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit soucis avec un compte Gmail synchronisé avec l'application Mail: un e-mail datant de Juin ne veut pas se supprimer, il est grisé, quand je clique pour l'ouvrir il y a rien, et il est insupprimable! Je l'ai déjà supprimer de Gmail (depuis le site internet) et de la mémoire du Mac en cherchant le mail en question dans Spotight.

Qu'est ce que je peux faire? 

Merci!


----------



## antro (3 Novembre 2008)

Reconstruire la boite aux lettres ?


----------



## Flibust007 (3 Novembre 2008)

Détail de ce que te suggères Antro :

1 Tu supprimes le mail en question et tu quittes mail directement.

2 Processus 

==> ta bibliothèque
==>mail
==> tu prends le fichier "enveloppe index"et tu le bascules sur le bureau
==> tu relances mail
==> qui reconstruit tout son petit monde

En principe, ton ennui a disparu.
Tu vérifies si tout est récupéré
Tu supprimes enveloppe index du bureau et tu vides la corbeille

Bonne chance


3 Donne des nouvelles. Si c'est la solution, cela peut servir à d'autres. 
Tu n'es d'ailleurs pas le premier a subir ce problème, tu aurais du trouver une réponse identique dans le forum.


----------



## infinitesea (3 Novembre 2008)

Tiens je ne connaissais pas, je vais chercher comment on fait mais est-ce qu'on perd tout ses messages, ses différents comptes enregistrés...?


----------



## infinitesea (3 Novembre 2008)

Bien merci beaucoup 

Voilà mon mail tel qu'il était avant, le mail insupprimable supprimé!

Bonne soirée!


----------



## infinitesea (3 Novembre 2008)

Ah oui et par rapport à la recherche je l'ai fait, mais ce problème n'ayant pas de mot-clé spécifique c'est assez compliqué! 




En parlant de mot clé : "mail", ça te fait pas penser à "internet" ? 

On déménage !


----------

